# ever hunted grouse?



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone ever hunt grouse with a bow? 
do you use a special arrow head? I have seen small game arrowheads before...just curious 

-phorisc


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I always keep one arrow with a judo point in my quiver. http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...oints-and-Broadheads/prod9999008886/cat100551

There are similar points out there that would also work just as good.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

polarbear said:


> I always keep one arrow with a judo point in my quiver. http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...oints-and-Broadheads/prod9999008886/cat100551
> 
> There are similar points out there that would also work just as good.


Agreed. The best way to find grouse is to go elk hunting. I come home with grouse more often than not.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

A fresh grouse for dinner after a long day of hunting is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Along with the judo point I like to use a Flu Flu arrow so that it doesn't fly as far with a miss.

I still know of a tree that has two of them up in it.


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll use broadheads if its during the elk or deer hunts and I have a tag. If I don't have a big game tag its judos or game grabbers, I heard that having any arrow that was not legal for big game while hunting was like having lead shot in your possession while on a WMA during duck season even if you are not shooting it.???


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

MUDDuck said:


> I'll use broadheads if its during the elk or deer hunts and I have a tag. If I don't have a big game tag its judos or game grabbers, I heard that having any arrow that was not legal for big game while hunting was like having lead shot in your possession while on a WMA during duck season even if you are not shooting it.???


Never thought about that...

I stopped shooting at them with broadheads. I lost a few and that got expensive in a hurry!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MUDDuck said:


> I'll use broadheads if its during the elk or deer hunts and I have a tag. If I don't have a big game tag its judos or game grabbers, I heard that having any arrow that was not legal for big game while hunting was like having lead shot in your possession while on a WMA during duck season even if you are not shooting it.???





twinkielk15 said:


> Never thought about that...
> 
> I stopped shooting at them with broadheads. I lost a few and that got expensive in a hurry!


There is nothing in the guide book that prohibits you from using judo points as long as you have a small game license. I believe that if there was then you wouldn't be able to hunt small game with a shotgun with shot other than 00 buck or slugs during a big game hunt.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Critter said:


> There is nothing in the guide book that prohibits you from using judo points as long as you have a small game license. I believe that if there was then you wouldn't be able to hunt small game with a shotgun with shot other than 00 buck or slugs during a big game hunt.


Also a good point. I carry a Glock 40S&W 24/7, too. I've wondered how that applies to what hunt I'm on.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Twinkielk15, if you have a concealed weapons permit you can carry on the archery hunt. That was the first thing I looked into when I got my concealed permit.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

*Sidearm while Archery Hunting*



twinkielk15 said:


> Also a good point. I carry a Glock 40S&W 24/7, too. I've wondered how that applies to what hunt I'm on.


R657-5-11(4)(a) A person who has obtained an archery permit for a big game hunt may :
(ii) not possess or be in control of a crossbow, draw-lock, rifle, shotgun or muzzleloader while in the field during an archery hunt.
(b) The provisions of Subsection (a) do not apply to:
(iv) a person licensed to carry a concealed weapon in accordance with Title 53, Chapter 5, Part 7 of the Utah Code, provided the person is not utilizing the concealed firearm to hunt or take protected wildlife;

While in section (ii) it does not say that an archery hunter may not possess a pistol, section (iv) indicates that it was in question. I have always understood that when archery hunting you were not permitted to carry a pistol unless you had a concealed carry permit.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have never hunted grouse with a bow, but have sure taken a bunch.
I always have a "waster" arrow in my quiver. For grouse and/or finish
off shots. Like 'em in a dutch oven. :mrgreen:


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sawbillslayer said:


> Twinkielk15, if you have a concealed weapons permit you can carry on the archery hunt. That was the first thing I looked into when I got my concealed permit.


Good to know. Thanks for that info.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Idratherbehunting said:


> R657-5-11(4)(a) A person who has obtained an archery permit for a big game hunt may :
> (ii) not possess or be in control of a crossbow, draw-lock, rifle, shotgun or muzzleloader while in the field during an archery hunt.
> (b) The provisions of Subsection (a) do not apply to:
> (iv) a person licensed to carry a concealed weapon in accordance with Title 53, Chapter 5, Part 7 of the Utah Code, provided the person is not utilizing the concealed firearm to hunt or take protected wildlife;
> ...


Thank you! I always assumed I was okay with my CCP but never actually looked.


----------

